# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Diagnose Reuma regelmatig fout

## afra1213

Bij mensen met reuma stoort altijd de darm. Als de darm niet stoort is het 
geen reuma. Pijn aan gewrichten gooit met vaak op reuma maar dan is 
urinezuur en dit wordt door de nieren aangemaakt.

----------


## Flogiston

> Bij mensen met reuma stoort altijd de darm. Als de darm niet stoort is het geen reuma.


Wat een onzin!

Sorry dat ik het zo "hard" zeg, hoor, maar dit geloof je toch zelf niet? De mens is een uitermate complex wezen, en in ons lichaam heeft alles met alles te maken. Zelfs lichaam en geest hebben een heel dichte relatie met elkaar!

En dan kom jij voorbij, en je beweert zomaar even "out of the blue" dat je de mens heel simpel in hokjes kunt opdelen. "Als je reuma hebt, dan is daar maar één enkele oorzaak voor, en dat is een 'storing' in de darm. Dat geldt altijd, en voor iedereen."

Jaja - puur hokjesdenken. Ik ben blij dat jij mijn arts niet bent. Mijn arts beseft tenminste hoe ingewikkeld de mens is, en dat je eerst goed moet kijken wat er _werkelijk_ aan de hand is bij _deze_ persoon, voordat je een conclusie kunt trekken.

----------


## afra1213

Ik ga hierover niet in discussie met FLogiston en zeker niet gezien deze toonzetting.

----------

